# Yard-King 12hp 33in Trunion not moving...



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Well when I move it from gear to gear the trunion is not firmly moving, sometimes stays in gear for some reason. I was wondering is it an adjustment or it needs some type of grease to make it move easier......or maybe the rod speed control needs adjusting.....
Not really sure what to do or whats the problem. It does move by hand but when I change gears it just doesn't move the way its supposed to be or really slowly.
There is about 1in of play in the trunion which I think is a lot but I don't know how much it should be regularly.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If the speed control on your blower has this setup you will need to remove the bottom plate and clean the shaft off and re-lube it to get it to slide freely. I've seen these so gummed up they will hardly move and 15 minutes later they are smooth as butter.
Hope this helps!
Joe


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I thought about that, although I'm not sure how to remove the bottom plate.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Should be all you do is stand the machine on it's nose and remove some bolts. Hope this helps.
Joe


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cleaning up the shaft*

If your machine has a friction disk drive setup and it's not sliding well, as mentioned, most times it should be just clean up the shaft and lube it. One thing to be aware of it don't get any grease etc on the friction disk or the friction wheel. The rubber on the wheel presses up against the disk to move the machine, add some unplanned grease or oil and you have contamination that will cause you headaches.

While you have it open, take a look at both of them. If the wheel is badly worn or cracked, consider replacing it. If the disk is contaminated, use some solvent etc to clean it up. The cleaner they are, the better traction you'll have.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a video that shows how to grease the gear lever on a John Deer. Same basic setup as most any snowblower.


----------



## CrazedGT (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the tips, I've cleaned it and greased it and adjusted the connecting rod which was way out of adjustment, seems to be better but still maybe the ball joint on the connecting rod is too loose.
Anyone knows where I can find a parts manual for this thing ? I need to replace the belt also, I removed it by splitting the blower in half but there is no number on the belt and the shops down here doesn't know the part number for my model number because they don't have it listed.........


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

CrazedGT said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips, I've cleaned it and greased it and adjusted the connecting rod which was way out of adjustment, seems to be better but still maybe the ball joint on the connecting rod is too loose.
> Anyone knows where I can find a parts manual for this thing ? I need to replace the belt also, I removed it by splitting the blower in half but there is no number on the belt and the shops down here doesn't know the part number for my model number because they don't have it listed.........


There is a small independent business here in my town that can and will match just about any belt I bring in to them. Only ones they don't have are Troy Bilt Horse® tiller belts. I took my belts off my old Gilson blower and got them and for a heck of a lot cheaper than the online places. Those little indy businesses are the place to go for great personal service.
Hope this helps.
Joe
I don't think you need to split it to change belts. They should slip off and come out the bottom. Took me all of 1/2 hour to change both belts on the old Gilson.
Do you have a mdl. number for your blower? It'd be nice to have for looking up a manual for it. Could you also maybe post a couple of pics of it?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe this might be of some help to you?
MURRAY 629108X84B MANUAL Pdf Download.
Joe


----------

